# Compaq Presario V6000 Boot Issue



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

A friend gave us a Compaq Presario V6000 laptop and said if we could get it fixed we could have it. It's been sitting in a closet for a few years. They never had it looked at. The charge indicator light comes on when you hook the charger up. When you hit the power button, it comes up to the boot menu.

No matter which option you choose, it always acts like it is going to boot (the Windows loading page comes up for a second and then there's a flash of a blue screen with text (too quick to read) and then it goes back to the boot menu.

I did check the Bios? and the computer clock was showing like 00:10:** minutes and counting, so I guess it just started counting once I hooked it up to the charger and the date is showing something or the other with the year 2006.

So two questions I guess, could it be the CMOS battery causing the issue? And is there a way to escape the loading............


OK. I went and tried to boot again as I was typing and was trying to hit F10 and accidentally hit F11 so the system recovery started working to restore it to factory condition. So I guess I'll wait and see what happens. It's at 50% now.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You probably beat me to it. I was going to see if it could boot into safe mode; but to be honest, you did say it was brand new.

You were probably getting a BSOD (blue screen of death) and one of the causes of that CAN be that the operating system is corrupt; so starting fresh is the best way to eliminate one of the possible causes - and that might be THE cause.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

The system restore went smooth. Powered on and off several times now and still working good. Yeah, I didn't even know F11 brought up system restore. That was just a total fluke that I hit that instead of F10.

Since the computer clock was showing that date and time, would you suggest going ahead and getting another CMOS battery for it? I guess that's what you call it? How would you know if one of those is going bad?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Easy - no matter how often you reset the time/date, it resets to some odd time/date, and you get an error, EVERY single reboot.

Might be hard to replace it in a laptop.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

How Do I said:


> T
> Since the computer clock was showing that date and time, would you suggest going ahead and getting another CMOS battery for it? I guess that's what you call it? How would you know if one of those is going bad?


Set the proper date and time then shutdown the pc and reboot. If the CMOS battery has gone completely south, the date and time will of reverted.

Keep in mind that if the battery still has *some* life in it, once the pc is shutdown, it may take some hours for the date and time to drift off.

Edit: Looks like Kung beat me to the answer!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Nanner nanner.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks you all!


----------

